
Mastering the filesystem in Node.js - yoshuaw
https://medium.com/@yoshuawuyts/mastering-the-filesystem-in-node-js-4706b7cb0801
======
dang
A blog post can't be a Show HN. Please read the rules.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
VOYD
What about security?

